
Ask HN: Has anybody used Cisco Mantl microservice infrastructure? - weitzj
Hi,<p>I am currently vetting different microservice solutions, like Rancher, Mesos, Kubernetes and I stumbled upon Cisco Mantl http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mantl.io<p>Does anybody have experience with this? I did not see anything on HN about this.
======
SEJeff
Also look at openshift origin, open source dc/os (dcos.io), hubspot's
singularity, etc.

There are lots of OSS PaaS systems, but ultimately the best ones will either
run ontop of kubernetes or ontop of mesos. Mantl is an interesting project but
Cisco just had some pretty serious staffing cuts[1]. So long as you're only
using OSS components, you should be future proof.

[1] [http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/17/cisco-systems-to-lay-off-
abou...](http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/17/cisco-systems-to-lay-off-
about-14000-employees-report.html)

